# Is 37k a good price for  YHT 2910?



## dreamchaser (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys,
         I am looking out for a HT system for my sony LED tv. Is YHT 2910 best available HT around 35 to 40 k ? I know sound is subjective but how would u rate it ? Is there any other model in this price range to look out for ?

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (May 25, 2015)

For you first query I would say Rs 37k is a good price only if they throw in a. blu ray player along with that Yamaha HTiB. That's how it us sold from various sellers. Without a Blu Ray player your best price should be after a bargain around or within Rs 35k. 

Now coming to the sound part Yamahas are very smooth sounding great for long listening periods for both movies and music. This HT systems subwoofer is lame though for movies or outright slam depth or speed even though it's an active sub,but that's nitpicking or being highly critical for the price it comes. If you want an attacking lively exciting sound but with passive sub take a look at the Onkyo HTS 3400/3500, but Onkyo does not sound good with music at least to me. Pioneers are craps at this price range but offer the very best if you spend around Rd 75000.


----------



## dreamchaser (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank for the response. I have Sony BRAVIA KLV-48R482B. It just got audio out( is it same like optical out  sorry if the question is dumb) . If i connect my STB to Amp and amp to tv  will i get 5.1 o/p for HD channels or whether optical o/p is necessary. BTW I got videocon d2h. I am not sure whether the HDMI port i have in my TV is ARC or not


The Incinerator said:


> For you first query I would say Rs 37k is a good price only if they throw in a. blu ray player along with that Yamaha HTiB. That's how it us sold from various sellers. Without a Blu Ray player your best price should be after a bargain around or within Rs 35k.
> 
> Now coming to the sound part Yamahas are very smooth sounding great for long listening periods for both movies and music. This HT systems subwoofer is lame though for movies or outright slam depth or speed even though it's an active sub,but that's nitpicking or being highly critical for the price it comes. If you want an attacking lively exciting sound but with passive sub take a look at the Onkyo HTS 3400/3500, but Onkyo does not sound good with music at least to me. Pioneers are craps at this price range but offer the very best if you spend around Rd 75000.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 7, 2015)

If your STB has surround formats supported via Optical out then you can connect it your AVR/Amplifier and enjoy 5.1 surround for the HD channels. Even for non HD channels you can use one of the many pseudo surround formats to enjoy surround sound even if the channels output is stereo.


----------



## dreamchaser (Jun 7, 2015)

My STB got s/pdif and i am not sure whether videocon d2h supports 5.1 via optical cable


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 14, 2015)

Check the manual or call up support.


----------

